# Dis-Connection



## NigeWz (Apr 8, 2021)

Firstly, thanks to the guys here for highlighting my 'Paras-ight' blog on Stolen HIstory YT channel.
In this one we take it to a whole new level. Please make sure you watch the part when we talk about the Sistine Chapel Ceiling.
Also, please pay attention to the notion of wasting time doing research into 'rabbit holes' that appear to have been designed to keep us researching - or looking OUTSIDE of ourselves for answers.

The Mandela Effect is a perfect example of what I'm saying here. It's almost as if this realm is 'organic' in some way.

This is probably one of the most important podcasts we've done so far.
Please enjoy, and thanks again for all your support.
Much Love

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJckBGtL1j8_


----------



## NigeWz (Apr 9, 2021)

Can anyone verify these pics? The first one is on the US100 bill, and the second one is on the US10,000 bill. It seems that 1000, 5000, and 10,000 bills exist, but I guess not too many are in circulation.


----------

